# Best building and floor at Surf Club?



## Billpcti (Jun 13, 2007)

We own a two bedroom , oceanside unit at the Surf Club and are visiting for the first time with our family in August.  Best floor and location for spectacular views? We are traveling with adults only. Thanks.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jun 13, 2007)

The higher up you are the better the view should be.  Lighthouse Tower would have the better views overall, as that building is closer to the ocean.


----------



## nygirl (Jun 13, 2007)

I own an OceanSide view at the Surf Club too. There are only two bulidings open. The Lighthouse Tower and the Compass Tower (where you check-in). Only the Lighthouse Tower has Oceanside Views, so that's where you'll be. Ask for a high floor poolside. Not guaranteed to get it as they rotate those types of requests amongst the owners. Enjoy!


----------



## abouna (Jun 14, 2007)

We are trading in from Maui Ocean Club in August and our reservation says one-bedroom Oceanside. Can someone tell me what an oceanside view is versus an oceanview or oceanfront and where oceanside views are located?


----------



## qlaval (Jun 15, 2007)

Easy one....


----------



## abouna (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks! I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 15, 2007)

Its interesting- I have a trade here for October my confirmation just says 2 bedroom, 2 bath- no view listed.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe that is an old picture.  I was told by salesman that the bottom floor of the lighthouse tower is now oceanfront instead of oceanside as pictured.  I was also told this by the employee at the check in desk.  There are only 12 units, I believe that qualify as ocean front as that end of the building in only 2 rooms wide.  By the way, loved it there!  It has only been 2 weeks and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Beverley (Jun 15, 2007)

howard said:


> Its interesting- I have a trade here for October my confirmation just says 2 bedroom, 2 bath- no view listed.



I think when we trade through II that we are not assigned a "view".  We are not guaranteed what the depositor deposited.  It is up to the resort at checkin.  That is most likely why you do not have an indication on your reservation. 

Beverley


----------



## ikey78 (Jun 17, 2007)

laxmom said:


> I believe that is an old picture.  I was told by salesman that the bottom floor of the lighthouse tower is now oceanfront instead of oceanside as pictured.  I was also told this by the employee at the check in desk.  There are only 12 units, I believe that qualify as ocean front as that end of the building in only 2 rooms wide.  By the way, loved it there!  It has only been 2 weeks and I can't wait to go back.



My understanding is that they changed the designation of the two second floor units in the Lighthouse Tower from Oceanside to Oceanfront after the Hadicurari Restaurant was moved. Oceanfront Platinum had been sold out but they were able to offer them again when this change was made. 

My understanding is that people who purchased Oceanfront after the change can be assigned a unit from floor 2-14 but that those who purchased before the change will be assigned units from floor 3-14. Similarly, Oceanside purchasers before the change are still eligible to get one of the 2nd floor units.

The reason for this is that those of us who purchased Oceanfront before the switch have documentation in the form of Exhibits to the bylaws that specifically state that Oceanfront means 3rd floor and above. 

I heard all of this from a sales rep when I was at the resort in April of this year. If anyone has other info on this please let us know.


----------



## Arthur Cashin (May 19, 2017)

Looks like the link for the image is broken. Does anybody have a link to a working image for the classifications?


----------

